# Bow hunting land



## fowlslayer4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Im looking for bow hunting land around wahpeton to abercrombie thanks


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

153rd ave se. Just north of the sheyane river on the west side of the road. Awesome bow hunting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why don't you knock on doors?

Not trying to be an ***, just asking... Here in SC where the population is 10x what it is there and 1/3 the size of the state of ND, I have built up 7-8k acres of hunting land in my portfolio by ASKING the owners.


----------

